
UK infrastructure faces cyber threat, says GCHQ chief - iuguy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11528371
======
willvarfar
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/13/cyber_safe/> is a better write-up,
and gives the impression that the speech had an altogether feet-on-the-ground
key message.

